# mod_reqrite: Bilder&CSS-Pfade müssen relativen Ordner berücksichtigen



## Blue Effect (27. Mai 2011)

Ich rufe meine Seite immer in der Form auf: 
index.php?action=gallerie&u=neu
Also 0 bis 2 Parameter, 1. Parameter action, 2. Parameter u. 

Das klappt auch gut: 

```
RewriteRule ^(\w+)/?$ /index.php?action=$1
RewriteRule ^(\w+)/(\w+)$ /index.php?action=$1&u=$2
```

Wenn ich es aber bei mir lokal im Ordner /cf laufen lasse, lädt er die eingebundenen Bilder nicht. Diese werden in dem Ordner gesucht, das die Aufruf-URL ist (also z.B. localhost/cf/gallerie/neu/images statt localhost/cf/images/). 

Ich habe das per Ausnahme probiert: 

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^http://localhost$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://localhost/cf$1 [R=301,L]
```
Das klappt aber nicht. 

Wie kann ich die eingebundenen Elemente ebenfalls auf den Zielordner setzen? 

Danke im Voraus.


----------

